# Bearded dragon - changing to halogen basking bulb



## locky (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, I'm thinking about changing to halogen basking bulb instead of ordinary bulb. Viv is 4x2x2 and currently use 100W R80 bulb. I dont really know which bulb to get so looking for some help.

What type of halogen is best as some are described as spot or flood?

What wattage would be comparable to current 100W heat output, as they seem to be 50W and 75W halogens?

Is buying a brand such as Sylvania going to give a longer bulb life?

I bought a number of standard 100W bulbs and almost all used now. Some seem to last a lot longer than others, so hope halogen will last longer than standard bulbs, as they cost a lot more, but do use less electricity.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

I think the ones I bought for the Bosc viv were called flood lamps.

Be careful though because on the 50watt halogens I had in the Bosc viv were creating a basking spot between 50-60deg...which will be too hot for a beardie.

These are the ones I had http://www.cef.co.uk/catalogue/products/904491-edison-50w-es-halogen-par20-flood


----------



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

I used the 50w Arcadia Halogen bulb in my 4.5x2x2 and it gave a good basking spot.


----------



## DannyDee (Nov 5, 2008)

chops'sdragon said:


> I used the 50w Arcadia Halogen bulb in my 4.5x2x2 and it gave a good basking spot.


I've just started using halogen bulbs for my snakes, but I'm finding they aren't very good for getting the ambients up.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Halogen are not really much different to normal bulbs.

The thing is with a lot of halogen especially the reptile ones is they are fitted with a metal backing which is what causes the crazy hot spots and lack of ambient temps. 

If you get a halogen without the metal backing it isn't much different to a normal bulb. 

I would try something like this and see how you get on
70w 100w Watt ES E27 Screw In Diffused Halogen Saver Reflector R80 Bulb x 4 | eBay


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

I use 60W halogen in my 4x2x2 on a dimming stat and don't really have any prob : victory:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was using a 42w Halgoen (equvilent to 60w normal) but found them to be ok, I was getting decent basking spot 110 ish and my ambients were fine, although I was in my local pet shop and seen some 40w normal spot R80 bulbs and they were a £1 each so I bought a load of them and the temps are just as good but have a bigger basking area as the span of the bulb (think that's the R80 bit) is bigger than the Halgen. as I did try some 75w Normal spots that were R95 but difference in the temps was massive I get a steady 105-115 around my basking spot with a cool side of 75-80 with the 40w and the 75w just 120-130 Basking and cool end was up to 85 not sure if these will be any good in the middle of winter when the house is freezing cold but not risking it at the minute as I tested the wattages while my beardies were out and about the dining room for 45 mins. I may try and get some 60w and see what they are like but I had to buy a box of about 6 off ebay just to try the 75w ones lol so unless I can get single 60w I may not bother.

Stu


----------

